
Sleep and Mortality: A Population-Based 22-Year Follow-Up Study - joaobatalha
https://fermatslibrary.com/s/sleep-and-mortality-a-population-based-22-year-follow-up-study
======
joncrane
I tend to jump to the "Conclusions" section of the document first, and this is
what it says:

"Our results show complicated associations between sleep and mortality, with
increased risk in short and long sleep."

So it seems nothing is really proved or discovered. Does anyone else have a
different read on this study?

